# Panduit GPST Tool?



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a client that has open ports on their Pandit patch panel but I don't have the GPST punch tool. Does anyone know if the replacement blade will fit a normal punchdown tool such as a Fluke or am I forced to buy a tool from Panduit? If it has to be Panduit, does anyone know of a place to find one cheaper than $200? I'm finding this tool mainly listed for that price. This is only for 8 runs that need to be punched and while I may be gaining the account, I don't deal with Panduit EVER after 4 years in business so this isn't a smart investment for me. I would say I could rent one from a competitor but the only competitor I know of is a former employer of whom I stole this job from and they already do not like me for starting a business after they laid me off in 2008.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Wired4Life10 said:


> I have a client that has open ports on their Pandit patch panel but I don't have the GPST punch tool. Does anyone know if the replacement blade will fit a normal punchdown tool such as a Fluke or am I forced to buy a tool from ? If it has to be Panduit, does anyone know of a place to find one cheaper than $200? I'm finding this tool mainly listed for that price. This is only for 8 runs that need to be punched and while I may be gaining the account, I don't deal with Panduit EVER after 4 years in business so this isn't a smart investment for me. I would say I could rent one from a competitor but the only competitor I know of is a former employer of whom I stole this job from and *they already do not like me for starting a business after they laid me off in 2008.*


Maybe they should not have laid you off...:laughing:

http://store.stsi.com/pdt110m.html?gclid=CJ6Xovfk_MMCFY9m7AodknUADQ

Is this it?


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

no this is it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Wired4Life10 said:


> I have a client that has open ports on their Pandit patch panel but I don't have the GPST punch tool. Does anyone know if the replacement blade will fit a normal punchdown tool such as a Fluke or am I forced to buy a tool from Panduit? If it has to be Panduit, does anyone know of a place to find one cheaper than $200? I'm finding this tool mainly listed for that price. This is only for 8 runs that need to be punched and while I may be gaining the account, I don't deal with Panduit EVER after 4 years in business so this isn't a smart investment for me. I would say I could rent one from a competitor but the only competitor I know of is a former employer of whom I stole this job from and they already do not like me for starting a business after they laid me off in 2008.


I dunno. I might be inclined to buy the tool that's guaranteed to do the job if it means landing a new account. I don't like having useless tools lying around either but two hundred bucks isn't a lot of money to invest in new business. Don't consider it a tool purchase, consider it marketing.

I have subcontracted long enough to know that you're judged by your tools. You may not think people are watching but they are. If you show up with the tools of the trade you will make a good impression. I impressed a newer customer last week when I pulled out an inspection camera. You never know.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't have a problem buying tools. I've got more than you could believe. What I was asking is if the Panduit blade will fit my fluke or if I have to buy the actual Panduit tool.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

That looks just like a BIX punch down tool blade


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Wired4Life10 said:


> I don't have a problem buying tools. I've got more than you could believe. What I was asking is if the Panduit blade will fit my fluke or if I have to buy the actual Panduit tool.


That blade will fit in your Fluke punchdown tool. They are all standard.


----------

